
Stop assuming audiences can't handle female-led sci-fi films - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/03/27/women-scientists-are-more-than-capable-of-leading-blockbuster-storylines/
======
creep
>but the decision to make the two most influential women white is a
problematic and poor choice.

Oh my goodness, please stop. I like seeing white people on screen too. I like
seeing men on screen in important roles.

I do get it; make your movie with female leads-- I will watch it. I don't care
as long as the characters are believable and have a positive impact on my
experience of the film. Make your movie with female [insert race] leads, and I
will watch it. But please stop telling everyone that white lead characters are
a "wrong" choice.

------
rdtsc
My favorite one is Ellen Ripley in Alien. One thing that kind of disappointed
me was that initially the role was written for a man and only later Ridley
Scott switched it. In other words, one way they could create a strong a female
lead is by pretending she is a man. It worked in the end but wish it would
have been just as good and written for a woman.

Another thing I'd like to see more is women supervillains. Supervillains
always have the coolest lairs, toys, minions that listen to them etc. They
might lose in the end but often have a great run. I started to think about it
when my daughter one day wanted to be Darth Vader but the problem is "he is a
boy" so she would have to settle to a princess for example.

~~~
noblethrasher
Arguably, the Ellen Ripley that we have all come to know and love was mostly
developed and solidified in _Aliens_ , and "motherhood" was a major theme in
that film.

